# Rear end sump level on a 1969 Ford 2000



## eXistinZ (Apr 13, 2014)

I recently purchased a 1969 Ford 2000 to maintain my small farm. To get down to it, the brakes didn't work, I found an article that helped (here, http://www.myfordtractors.com/brakes.shtml) and after removing the rear drum, the brakes were indeed covered in oil.

Is there a bolt I need to remove to let it drain down to that level? I cannot find any sort of dip stick and I'm not sure what the inspection cover for the sump would be. 
I have attached photos in the hopes someone may point out what I'm missing, also a photo of the tractor itself for nostalgia's sake


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Howdy eXistinZ,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland Tractor Forum. Congratulations on your "new" Ford 2000!! These are great tractors...You shall see.

Oil on the brakes is due to leaking axle seals.

To check the fluid level in the rear differential/hydraulic reservoir, remove the small SQUARE-HEADED pipe plug behind your right heel (as you are seated on tractor). Do not remove any other screws or bolts - just the square-headed plug. If it's over full let it drain down. The filler port is on top of the rear differential housing (behind your right butt cheek as you are seated on tractor). If fluid doesn't come out of the fluid level check port, add fluid. The drain plug is under the rear differential section. On mine, I have to slide back the drawbar to access it. 

The rear end reservoir also serves as your hydraulic reservoir for the hydraulic system. Use Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) equivalent to Ford/New Holland spec 134D.

Transmission is a separate reservoir. Use UTF (equivalent to 134D) in it as well.

The axle seals are illustrated on the attached parts diagram. See items #19 and #14 or#14A. 

The axle bearings are normally packed in grease, but your's has had oil leaking through diluting the grease. 

To do the job, you probably need an I&T shop manual. Costs about $30-$35.

To learn the basics of operating & maintaining your tractor you also need an Operator's Manual. Costs $20-$30. Ebay usually has a selection.


----------



## eXistinZ (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks for all of the valuable information Big T. I'll let you know how it goes. I probably won't get to mess with it till next weekend.

Thanks again!


----------



## eXistinZ (Apr 13, 2014)

Well I got the tractor leveled out today and I pulled the plug right behind the right wheel and the oil started pouring. I nearly filled a 5 gallon bucket, someone had WAAY overfilled that baby. Thank you for the directions. 

Unfortunately I was unable to remove the brake drum from the left side. That thing just won't budge. I even took a torch to it. It must just be rusted to all hell.

I'm going to leave the wheel off and keep squirting penetrating oil around the bolts every time I get home from work this week. I may build a brake drum puller tomorrow and work on it again this next weekend.

Got any other ideas?



Big_T said:


> Howdy eXistinZ,
> 
> Welcome to the Ford/New Holland Tractor Forum. Congratulations on your "new" Ford 2000!! These are great tractors...You shall see.
> 
> ...


----------

